# Black leopard gecko baby



## Captainmatt29

A while ago i started a thread on here about my black leo i had hatch, it was jet black - Gazz will remember i think.


Now it's been 3 sheds and the leo hasnt grown much and is still jet black, the mum was an enigma and the father was a murpheys.

How can this happen, as its always black yet the other blizzard i have changes color depending on temps - its also the smallest of the babies still and has a habit of bullying the bigger ones.


----------



## Mujician

If you put up a picture, it will help show us if its actually the pigment or stress. Mutations occur all the time in the wild, its just they are often weaker, preyed upon or bullied out of existance. In captivity random things are gonna happen too. Post up a current pic of it and someone will have something clever to say about it.

If it turns out to be healthy, maybe you will have a little breeding project on your hands to try and 'prove it out'


----------



## shep1979

i would like to see a pic, does it look like the black pearls that ubran gecko have ?


----------



## Captainmatt29

Pics are on the way as we speak, it doesnt look like a black pearl because it lacks banding that they have but its almost melanistic with no spots or markings at all.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Here he/she is










Definately not changing colour lol still black as ever!

Its about 5-6 weeks old now, shouldn't it be changing if it really was a blizzard?


----------



## Tiger-Tiger

Hmmm i like it. no idea what it could be lol, hatched my first two today/yesterday, was well exciting seeing them


----------



## MrMike

Have there been other blizzards hatch from that pairing?

It definately does seem to be holding the colour well, does the colour change at all?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Nope there has been one enigma, one normal and this random black one lol

Stays the same colour all of the time, apart from when its shedding of course


----------



## JReptile

perhapes youv discovered somthing new :O


----------



## sam12345

My first thoughts are blizzard or patternless.
I would definately test breed it to a blizzard, paternless and it's parent.

Definately a keeper whether it proves out or not!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

It can't be a patternless, completely the wrong pattern for a hatchling patternless 

It is just weird that it's not changing colour yet! guess only time will tell, I am hoping it stays black


----------



## Captainmatt29

If it stays black the parents are staying


----------



## gazz

messengermatt said:


> If it stays black the parents are staying


It's not likly the parent played any part in the color tone.It's beleaved to be incubation temperture like with (Dark)Talbinos.And blizzards and patternless seem to have a degree of control over color tone regarding mood(Stress) and Temperture.Like the (Dark)Talbino there's nothing genetic to pass on.But by all means test him/her out as it maybe a new genetic trait that "LOOKS" (Dark)Blizzard but is not ? and is somthing more ?.Do any of the non blizzard offspring appear dark ?.

I beleave you have a (Dark)Blizzad also whats known in trade name terms as a Midnight blizzard.Your ofcourse free to use what ever term you like.

(Dark)Blizzard.









Blizzard and (Dark)Blizzard.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

They are incubated at 28C, not low temps


----------



## Captainmatt29

The other offspring apart from this particular one are very brightly colored :s


----------



## gazz

Sarah-Jayne said:


> They are incubated at 28C, not low temps


28C is around 82F so that's 50/50 land redarding offsring sex and Talbino (Dark)Talbino/Blizzard and (Light)Talbino/Blizzard.80F is for 100%Female and (Dark)Talbino/Blizzard.90F is for 100%Male and (Light)Talbino/Blizzard.Inbetween them tempertures that's the land of 50/50 redarding both sex and color tone of offspring.That's how you can get both (Dark)male and female and (Light)male and female.


----------



## purpleskyes

Very pretty, has a similar colouring to my patternless mack snow Noir


----------



## Captainmatt29

If the female isnt het patternless then it isnt a patternless, also if the female and male arent het for blizzard then something else has cropped up - were going to see how it goes for the next few months.

If there are no color changes etc then it's going to be an oddity, although i can breed back next year and see what the outcome is ?


----------



## sazzle

stunning whatever (s)he is x


----------



## Captainmatt29

Hmmm makes me wonder really, it could be a blizzard and it may not be although i am guessing that its possible that the parents are both het blizzard ?

I know i discussed this before with gaz in depth about the possibilites of the murpheys and the enigma being het blizzard so looks like a possibility.

Forgive me for being dumb but what are the other possibilites of this baby, i mean like are there any others born with this coloration?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I have a midnight blizzard. She goes from pale lilac to black depending on how hot she is.
If you keep the baby at higher temps overall then it should brighten. If you want it to darken then have it on lower temps overall. After about a year it's base colour should lock in and any changes will be temporary.


xx


----------



## tonydavo

So........... 1 year later and how does he/she look now ? 

and what was the conclusion as to what morph he/she is ?


----------



## gazz

messengermatt said:


> Its also the smallest of the babies still and has a habit of bullying the bigger ones.


Or it's the smallest one and it's being over defencive, And as a result it's in constant stress resulting in the color tone.

Also there are blizzrds that vary in shad due to temp,Stess'etc.
There are blizzards that are incubated at a low temp, And hold there color like chocolate albinos.


----------



## manuetaaz

Can we see a picture of it now please? Would be curious to see how it is now! :flrt:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

manuetaaz said:


> Can we see a picture of it now please? Would be curious to see how it is now! :flrt:


it was a blizzard and it was sold


----------



## manuetaaz

Oh Gazz was right! Thank you for taking the time to reply : victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

yup lol


----------



## Captainmatt29

I have contacted the buyer to ask for an up to date photo as she was one that I hatched, it did confirm that the mum and dad were both het blizzard.

This year I hatched a black baby with a random white spot on her back I guess she is a blizzard enigma...pics to follow when I find my photos backup as got a new MacBook Pro.


----------

